# Postfix - Dovecot - Maia



## Xrsus (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay, so, I've seen about a bazillion posts in other places about following the guide at PurpleHat, and have done so (http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4).

I have everything working well, except for when I get to the Maia Mailguard step.

All my configs are default from builds aside from changes from that site.  Essentially, in my main.cf file for postfix, I have it as:

```
# Maia-Mailguard
#
#content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
```
And everything works fine.  When I uncomment the content_filter line however, I cannot send out (using roundcube to test), and, in my maillog, I get the following error:

```
Jan 20 01:17:35 alpha postfix/error[35261]: E60F9180D7: to=<vscan@myserver.mydomain.com>, orig_to=<vscan>, relay=none, delay=235053, 
delays=235053/0.07/0.02, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while receiving 
the initial server greeting)
```
Replacing myserver.mydomain.com with my actual server's hostname.

I've seen a lot of posts with people having these errors, but, I've yet to see a solution.  It seems people just wipe and re-install and it somehow works.  I'd like to know what the real problem is however, and where I've goofed. : )  If someone could point me in the right direction, I'd be most grateful.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 20, 2010)

> #content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024



As it is, this line is commented out. Is the hash at the start a typo or is it actually in the config file? I would suggest removing it if it's in the config file 

If this isn't the problem, posting your full config & log files would help.


----------



## Xrsus (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, I have it commented out so that everything works *except* Maia.  When I uncomment it, that's when I get the above mentioned error.  Let me know which configs you want to see, and I'll post them over for perusal.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 21, 2010)

The configurations of the involved programs. postfix and maia

You can also check if all the deamons are listening as they should with sockstat, i.e. `# sockstat | grep 10024`


----------



## Solaris (Dec 2, 2012)

It is probably very late to reply in this thread, but could be helpful to others, the fix would be add the mail server ip to the inet_acl on /usr/local/etc/maiad.conf :

```
# Access control (@inet_acl)
#   * Only these hosts are allowed to connect to maiad
#   * This must include your mail server host!

@inet_acl = qw( 127.0.0.1  ::1 192.168.99.1 );
```


----------

